# Which carpet is better: wool or synthetic carpet?



## marks.fletchers

I am planning to renovate my drawing room. I am little bit Confused Which carpet is better: wool or synthetic carpet? please give your suggestions..


----------



## Windows on Wash

Better from what standpoint? The wool will have a lesser VOC content depending on what it is treated with with regards to dyes and other stain inhibitors or retardants. 

I have had good lock with the polypropylene but we have dogs and the carpets get washed on the regular.


----------



## rusty baker

Wool will wear longer and need to be replaced less often. Of course wool is a renewable resource, but many synthetic carpets are made from recycled material. I don't see much difference as far as "green" goes.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

So far as I know, nylon is the strongest fiber used to make carpet, so nylon carpets are generally the longest lasting. Over 80 percent of the commercial carpet made and sold in the USA is made from nylon fiber.

Polyester carpets are often made from recycled polyethylene terephthalate, or PET for short. This is the plastic that soft drink bottles are made from. Soft drink bottles have to be made out of "food grade" PET, which means that the plastic has to be pure PET. That supplies the carpet industry with high quality polyester fiber from which to make polyester carpets.

If it were me, I would buy a "Solution dyed" nylon carpet. This is where the nylon fiber is not coloured by conventional dying techniquies, but is impregnated with tiny coloured particles (called "pigments") as it is drawn into a fiber. So, the nylon fiber gets it's colour from tiny particles suspended inside the fiber very much like raisins in raisin bread. The advantage of solution dying the carpet fiber is that it makes it easier to remove stains from the carpet without removing the colour from the carpet.

DuPont has spent a king's ransom trying (and largely unsuccessfully) to make it's Antron nylon fiber more stain resistant. A smarter option, in my view, would have been to use solution dyed nylon instead. DuPont continues to push it's Antron nylon "Stain Master" carpets, but for my money, I would buy anyone else's solution dyed nylon carpet. That gives me the same strength and lifespan of a nylon carpet with better stain resistance for a lower cost than DuPont StainMaster.


----------



## rusty baker

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> So far as I know, nylon is the strongest fiber used to make carpet, so nylon carpets are generally the longest lasting. Over 80 percent of the commercial carpet made and sold in the USA is made from nylon fiber.
> 
> Polyester carpets are often made from recycled polyethylene terephthalate, or PET for short. This is the plastic that soft drink bottles are made from. Soft drink bottles have to be made out of "food grade" PET, which means that the plastic has to be pure PET. That supplies the carpet industry with high quality polyester fiber from which to make polyester carpets.
> 
> If it were me, I would buy a "Solution dyed" nylon carpet. This is where the nylon fiber is not coloured by conventional dying techniquies, but is impregnated with tiny coloured particles (called "pigments") as it is drawn into a fiber. So, the nylon fiber gets it's colour from tiny particles suspended inside the fiber very much like raisins in raisin bread. The advantage of solution dying the carpet fiber is that it makes it easier to remove stains from the carpet without removing the colour from the carpet.
> 
> DuPont has spent a king's ransom trying (and largely unsuccessfully) to make it's Antron nylon fiber more stain resistant. A smarter option, in my view, would have been to use solution dyed nylon instead. DuPont continues to push it's Antron nylon "Stain Master" carpets, but for my money, I would buy anyone else's solution dyed nylon carpet. That gives me the same strength and lifespan of a nylon carpet with better stain resistance for a lower cost than DuPont StainMaster.


I have taken up wool carpet that has been down for 40 years and is only being changed because they were really bland.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

rusty baker said:


> I have taken up wool carpet that has been down for 40 years and is only being changed because they were really bland.


 There's lots of factors that determine how long a carpet will last; the fiber it's made of is just one factor.


----------



## rusty baker

Wool has been in the most expensive carpets for many years. Partly because of feel and partly because of longevity. No carpet really wears, the yarn loses it's twist and gets ugly. Polyester is the worst, then nylon, then wool. 
That's why the nylon 10 year wear warranty is a joke. They measure the length of the yarn and nylon doesn't wear. It just gets ugly.


----------



## Two Knots

Wool wears well. We have wool orientals in the LR, DR, Family Room
and foyer. They not only wear well, they don't stain. 
We have a lived in house. The one in the foyer we really wipe out
feed on. Heck, these orientals and Persian rugs are passed down
for generations. 
I've given my old orientals to both my sons, not because they're 
worn, but because I wanted new ones. 
Our daughter has Persian rugs with kids and dogs. They're gorgeous,
no wear, no stains. 
I know people that have wool orientals in the bathroom,
and they look great. I am currently on the look out for one for
my first floor bathroom.


----------



## melving.crane

*synthetic carpet is good.*

I would like to suggest you to go for synthetic carpet. Because it's very soft and if you children they'll feel comfortable on it.


----------



## Arkiepainter

Wool is usually reserved for very high end uses, but wears significantly better if maintained. Next would be solution dyed nylon. The nylon will be much more affordable and will last a long time if taken care of. Polyester is the worst in my opinion. It doesn't take long for traffic wear to be permanent.


----------



## rusty baker

There are several differences in nylon that matter. How is it dyed? Is the stain resister sprayed on, or made in. How is the twist heat set?


----------



## Arkiepainter

You're correct Rusty. From my experiences as a carpet cleaner, solution dyed was superior.


----------



## bradleyshome

You can get wool mix carpets that could be best of both worlds.


----------



## rayrios

I would say wool carpet


----------



## langit

I think both have advantages and disadvantages of each


----------



## AmyHufston

Depends. If your drawing room is usually messy and you spill things around, then I would go for the synthetic - cheaper and won't hurt you so much when you stain it. But if you want something nice and classy - I would go for wool. Although the cleaning is challenging.


----------



## Edward C

*synthetic carpet all the way*

As you would be knowing, 99% people of US use synthetic carpets. I too prefer synthetic


----------



## harrisong35

Wool Carpet is better. Wool is durable, resilient, affords comfort and safety. Wool carpet is soft and natural feel to the hand and beauty underfoot simply cannot be achieved with any synthetic fiber.


----------



## CollegeAlternat

In my opinion, wool. It doesn't off-gas, is a natural material, and gets better with age (develops a sheen as it gets older).


----------



## SaraCampbell

Hi there,

My suggestion is Synthetic Carpet is best for your drawing room because Just like your favorite jumper, wool carpet is warm, luxurious and durable. It's also generally more expensive than other fibers. Wool is good for living areas where appearance is important. It's naturally stain resistant in that it resists liquid-based spills and releases dirt easily, but you'll want to clean up spills quickly. Cheaper wool carpets are likely to fill, but Polypropylene is a synthetic fiber, popular because it's inexpensive, water resistant and durable. It's often used for rental properties, garages or playrooms. However, it looks and feels cheap – because it is.


----------



## JasonRoberts85

Well, wool is always the better choice, because it's a natura fibre and it looks way more comfortable, but if you're going to place it in a high-traffic area, then you should pick something more durable. Also, the wool carpet can needs to be cleaned more carefully then the synthetic one.


----------

